# Japanese Aircraft Data Plate maker plates and markings



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2018)

Title to me is a little deceiving but that is the main title of document. Shows how many aircraft and of each type manufactured and such. Symbols for some aircraft manufactures and such. Lot of data and info in the document.

All the best
Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2018)

Mercy, that's a large tome. Many thanks Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Mercy, that's a large tome. Many thanks Paul



Your welcome George!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2018)

Well researched reports, Paul.
Much impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 8, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Well researched reports, Paul.
> Much impressed.



Thank you sir

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Stubenfliege (Jan 19, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Title to me is a little deceiving but that is the main title of document. Shows how many aircraft and of each type manufactured and such. Symbols for some aircraft manufactures and such. Lot of data and info in the document.
> 
> All the best
> Paul



Dear Paul,

very interesting document, thank you very much for this.

Did you know, where a similiar document about german production numbers could be found?

Thanks in advance,

Christian


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2020)

Stubenfliege said:


> Dear Paul,
> 
> very interesting document, thank you very much for this.
> 
> ...



Afternoon Christian,

So far I have not found any but if I do I will post it.

All the best

Paul


----------

